# Linvillle's RC Raceway - Virginia



## Go4iT (Jan 20, 2003)

*Linville's RC Raceway - Virginia*

The sleepy little hobby shop of Linville drifts off into winter hibernation dreaming of the warmth of spring time and the start of a whole new outdoor RC race season. Sleep tight little Linville...see you in the spring...who knows where Jason's 2005 race plans will lead us? High-speed Touring Car Point series, Monster Truck barn bashing, enduro Oval, another Gas Regional, or maybe even a new off-road dirt track, a drag strip, indoor carpet racing? <g> It's going to be another long Winter!


----------

